# Lipless Crankbaits - (Red Eye Shad, etc)



## wasilvers (Sep 1, 2010)

How do you guys fish them? Just cast them out and reel back in? Is it a fast or slow retrieve? Do you add action to them? What part of the lake would you most likely use them on?

I'm not getting bit on them and figure I must be doing something wrong. All the fishing reports are saying that they are the bomb.

Thanks,
Will


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 1, 2010)

I know a ton of guys that burn them back to the boat around here. Seems to work well for them. I dont use them much really.


----------



## jigster60 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lots of ways to use em ....Great search bait .....Ya can burn em fer sure......My favorite way is yoyo a redeye shad....let it sink to bottom then jerk or as i call it hard pull it back up and settle back down again.....Like any crank bait i think its best when it bumps into something so I like to slow my bait down even when I'm just straight reelin it so running just above the bottom or over the top of weedlines,,,if it gets weeds on it and u lose the flutter of the bait just snap the rod tip as yer reeling and it usually throws the weeds off and lots of times thats when u'll get your most violent strikes too  lol....I very seldom just straight reel any crankbait I always add some type of action to it .... Stop...go.... pause...flutter it ...jerk it....hard pull it....cold water pause for long time .... In my opinion ya gots to make it look different from all the rest of the zillion bait fish in dah water......JIGGY


ps:A lipless is a great bait to throw into shad bawls too run it just below them....and great for schooling bass too


----------



## cali27 (Sep 1, 2010)

I can honestly say that I have never caught a bass on a crankbait. Mind you I don't really fish areas where they would be affective.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 1, 2010)

Agree with Jiggy totally with one addition. If you have a fish finder and can tell the depth that the fish are....keep your retrieval speed and action at a pace that will keep your lure at that depth. If the fish are at 10-12 feet...I retrieve so that the lure stays between 8-14 feet or so. That's usually my starting point. Now if I don't see fish...then I go to the bottom first.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 1, 2010)

I have had really good luck with lipless cranks. I usually just use a steady retrieve on them. They are deadly over submerged weed beds.


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 1, 2010)

I cast them out over weed beds then burn them back, when they hit the weeds I rip'em free.


----------



## gunny146 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lipless cranks are the bomb. I do all of the above. I also like to sweep my rod to one side and reel back to the bait. This gives it a dying shad look when it flutters down a bit before taking off again. They will crush it on the fall and when you pick it back up, good stuff. This is a really versatile bait. Don't give up on them they will catch fish.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 1, 2010)

I like to burn them back to the boat, I fish them alot around standing timber and bump it into stuff...but be prepared to loose a few and fetch a few.


----------



## fish devil (Sep 1, 2010)

:twisted: All of the above. Finding out how they want is key. Great search bait. Cover a lot of water to be effective. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## angry Bob (Sep 3, 2010)

I've had my best luck with a yo yo or jigging retrieve over the tops of weeds, or along weedlines. White has always been my favorite color.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 3, 2010)

This summer I have been very lucky using the things. I burn them in for about 5-8 foot then pause, then repeat. I like to work the rod tip from side to side and every now and then right befor I pause I give it a real quick yank and the lure does a dang near about face when it stops. Most of the fish hit it on the pause, the bigger ones I have landed slapped it right after the yank. Like they only hit it because the bait busted them or something.


----------

